# Paph no roots



## Greenleaves42 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey there, i start out with really cheap plants rather than pay loads before i know what im doing with new types of orchid. I have a few phrags which ive done this with and enjoyed researching what to do and what conditions to provide and turning them around, i really enjoy it!

Ive just got conned on my first paph from an 'auction site' and it has no roots the leaves are angled over so seems like its a freshly chopped off growth? I am giving the plant good conditions (lights, right heat high humidity) im heating the pot base to 26'c but as theres no roots to start with im thinking i need to spray water/feed under the leaves?

I use RO water and rain mix (msu) and i was just wondering what kind of strength as a foiliar spray? Also can i get a root hormone in there aswell if so what kind and what sort of strength? Just to see if i can get some energy into it so it can grow a root.

This plant is a Paph sanderinium hybrid "screaming eagle" so far ive just been spraying 50/50 tap and RO water. I think this one is already dead when it got cut if im honest but anything i can learn on this subject will help me out.

Matt


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2016)

If rot is not a problem, put it in a mix with sphagnum moss that you can keep moist.


----------



## Greenleaves42 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi, thanks. It has already had an outer leaf rot from the base up, which was my first notice that theres a problem. Any ideas on whats happening?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2016)

post a picture.
The future looks grim from your description.


----------



## Greenleaves42 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi, yes its a bit of a shame for my first paph! Big lessons learned though. Can anyone help with my foiliar feed and root hormones question incase i run into problems when i buy another one.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2016)

Normally you dont need root hormones and foliar feed. If you get Paphs without roots do what I suggested or return them.


----------



## troy (Mar 27, 2016)

We need a picture!!! it's best to read every piece of culture info you can about an orchid that interests you, then prepare a growing area, then get a good healthy sizeable plant, start from there


----------



## Greenleaves42 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks again i will defo add some moss round the base of the cut today. Surely some people use rooting hormones on seedlings or sick plants?

This cheap plant is just to get my mistakes and research done before i pay alot for a sandy. Im kinda glad i have done this cause i will never buy a paph again i can't see the roots of.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2016)

no, to rooting hormones. Just moist, fresh sphagnum in a plastic bag.


----------



## JAB (Mar 28, 2016)

Welcome firstly. 
Unsolicited advice from one noob to another.... skip the "magic" rooting hormones and what not and focus on the solid fundamentals of care and husbandry. I understand not wanting to pay tons for something I might kill, but the flip side of that coin is that you are only as strong as your genetics to begin with. Though it may be cheaper in the short term to buy a sickly plant to nurse back, I would actually consider that an expert move, not something for a beginner to partake. 
Cheers
JAB


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2016)

If u got a plant with no roots ask for a refund.


----------



## bullsie (Mar 28, 2016)

Purchasing inexpensive plants isn't such a bad idea. I've done it for quite some time with great success. I don't 'ouch' as much knocking a dead $5 plant in the trash than if it were one of the $50 plants. But, you have to know who you are buying from to actually do well with this type of purchasing. 

By that I mean if you are buying healthy plants that really don't produce a flower of any value for a cheap price to try growing - that works great. But buying plants that should go straight into the trash is not so good. 

Can't help you with your present plant - other than the good advice already given - but try your best with your plant. Just find a better source to buy from.


----------



## blondie (Mar 28, 2016)

I really feel for you there is a person or persons on an auction site ypthat seem to have rediculouse price tag on them and have all accounts they are very pour condition. Then and if it survives and flowers it's not even the plant thry brought in the first place.
The best bet keep it humidy potted in moss spray and give a very light feed, I might even keep it a bit more shared so that the plant do sent get stressed or dehydrated.
Really wish you best of look.


----------



## Greenleaves42 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah i would love a refund, i've requested one but no joy as yet...its my own fault for not examining the roots straight away thinking just be very gentle for a week and see what happens. Had i paid £200 i would be crying so its done its job and been worth while...in someways. If i have 2 or 3 like this is should teach me loads.

Thanks for the great advice given so far ive used all of it! i think its a 'trash' can job so im not scared to have a go with a really weak hormone aswell as the 'proper ways' and see what happens. Although i dont have to worry right now, if this plant was all healthy what sort of strength feed MSU a tiny bit more than phrag strength is that in the ball park?

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 28, 2016)

I wouldn't fertilize. Someone once said, if you're sick, you don't feel like eating. Granted, this is not a "sick" plant, but with no roots, there isn't much fertilizer uptake.

My only other bit of advice would be to "stake" the plant to prevent it from moving around and disturbing the roots. A stable plant will encourage faster root growth.


----------

